

This is the MagSafe to MagSafe 2 adapter - neckbeard
http://www.onefoottsunami.com/2012/06/20/the-magsafe-to-magsafe-2-adapter/

======
theltrj
"....shown next to an oversized novelty quarter for size comparison." Was a
novelty foam finger not available?

